# A Year In the Life of Lucy Lime! (Pic Heavy)



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I love the pics - that's quite the snow angel that your girl made!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Ahhhh. Such a great journal of her growing up - Lucy is a beauty!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday, beautiful Lucy! It does seem like it wasn't that long ago when the Turn litter was born!  She is as beautiful as ever!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I love the pics - that's quite the snow angel that your girl made!


 
She LOVES the snow! When we let her out, she always come back with a nose full. She likes to make snowballs as she goes along.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Lucy is Beautiful!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What great shots! Luci is gorgeous. I especially love the one of you two in the car!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Off topic, but are those stars on your tank in the pic of you guys in your car? Because I think I have the same one in grey...lol


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Off topic, but are those stars on your tank in the pic of you guys in your car? Because I think I have the same one in grey...lol


 
Yup! With a racerback from Target? It's one of my comfiest pieces of clothing.


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

Happy birthday Lucy. Those are great pics and she is really a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Luci said:


> Yup! With a racerback from Target? It's one of my comfiest pieces of clothing.


Haha YES! I love that tank top!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey Sarah I hope you don't mind but I'll add a few pics of Lucy from the past weekend!

She's growing into such a beautiful girl, getting more and more pretty each time I see her! I can't believe she's already a whole year old!!!

Molson sends her a big kiss!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww Lucy  Happy birthday gorgeous girl!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Aww she is so beautiful!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday pretty girl. I cant believe she is already a year old. It seems like just yesterday she was born. Love the jumping pictures and that hug says it all. She is just gorgeous.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Lucy you are beautiful...Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Steph! I don't have any really recent pictures of her so that's perfect. 

Lucy will be celebrating her birthday on Saturday when we go to Pawlooza. Treats and toys and pups Oh BOY!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I really enjoyed Lucy's pics. Happy Birthday you beautiful girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

NEVER EVER too many pictures of Lucy Lime. She stole my heart from the first time Heather posted pics of her litter!!!! I'm still majorly in love with this sweetheart. Happy, happy birthday Lucy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful Pics!*

THOSE are just wonderful pics of Lucy-it is so nice to see them from baby to one year old!


Tell Lucy to have a wonderful birthday and that her Mommy should buy her Frosty Paws (doggie ice cream), I get it at the Jewel!!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Lucy...what a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Little Lucy Lime!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Luci, you sure have grown into a beautiful adult, love all the pics, here's to many more birthdays!!!!:


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

those are positively fantastic pictures. She is just absolutely beautiful - everything a golden should be! Love the dock diving pictures - I can see a future for her there!
wishing your pretty girl a very happy 1st birthday!
Kim


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*beautiful lucy lime!*

sorry for the delayed response...Im buried in boxes,junk,being foreman on the job site! trying to accomplish everything in a very short time frame! time is running out! Movers arrive next Fri @ 8am! :doh:

I esp want to thank both you Sarah & Will for giving Lucy a wonderful home and accomplishing more than I could ever dream in one short year! You have done Me, Tauri & the Bos very proud :smooch: I can't wait to see what year 2 shall bring! 

Your beautiful little lime girl! :heartbeat

hugs from all @ Arcane!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday Luci!!!
The pictures are fabulous - the one of you and her in the car brought tears to my eyes


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Lucy Lime, from Lucy Snowflake and Dory Gale!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Heather :--shyly:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

UH OH!!!!!!!!! mommy is very jealous! :uhoh: she says "I wanna go on vacation @ Lucy's house"! WOOF! she saw the water shots!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

WOW! Steph that 1st stacked shot is WONDERFUL! what a topline!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Luci!!!
> The pictures are fabulous - the one of you and her in the car brought tears to my eyes


oh my gosh! yes it has taken over an hr for these to finally load! :doh: that photo teared me up as well! GORGEOUS!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> WOW! Steph that 1st stacked shot is WONDERFUL! what a topline!


 
It shows her front end better than any of the ones I have to date. She's lined right up, I can't see the feet from her other side at all.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

sorry double post!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> It shows her front end better than any of the ones I have to date. She's lined right up, I can't see the feet from her other side at all.


I still think she gets up on her tippy toes, which makes her look to have a very upright shoulder. I am allowed to say that as I am her breeder! lol I would like to get my hands on her to see if that is truly the case


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> I still think she gets up on her tippy toes, which makes her look to have a very upright shoulder. I am allowed to say that as I am her breeder! lol I would like to get my hands on her to see if that is truly the case


When do you want us to visit? 

re the last picture: That's my girl! All snuggle and fire combined into one small package


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Lucy is BEAUTIFUL!!! Happy Birthday to her!!!!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

The pictures are wonderful, she is a beautiful girl.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> When do you want us to visit?
> 
> re the last picture: That's my girl! All snuggle and fire combined into one small package


once we are settled I'll be a closer drive  and you could have just described my "TOR" :curtain:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow great pics and a gorgeous girl! I love the snow angel one and the Christmas tree one! She looks so proud to be by that tree!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

arcane said:


> WOW! Steph that 1st stacked shot is WONDERFUL! what a topline!


Thanks Heather, although I should be the one saying "WOW! Heather, that dog you bred looks WONDERFUL! What a topline!" haha



Luci said:


> It shows her front end better than any of the ones I have to date. She's lined right up, I can't see the feet from her other side at all.


And that's all free-stacked, baby!  When I see you guys next weekend I can give you the big versions of these pics if you'd like.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

esSJay said:


> Thanks Heather, although I should be the one saying "WOW! Heather, that dog you bred looks WONDERFUL! What a topline!" haha








esSJay said:


> And that's all free-stacked, baby!


: gotta love those kind! wanna come play at my house with camera?!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> once we are settled I'll be a closer drive  and you could have just described my "TOR" :curtain:


Totally cut from the same cloth...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

arcane said:


> : gotta love those kind! wanna come play at my house with camera?!


Sure! 

Actually we might be out that way later in September... maybe I can convince Jay to do a little detour... careful what you wish for, you just may not be able to get rid of me once I see that Boston in real life!!!!


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

She is definately a beautiful little girl. The pictures were great.


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Great pictures!! I love the one of her sleeping on her back on the guys stomach. Too precious for words!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

I enjoyed every moment looking at those lovely pictures. How old was the pup when you got her home? Thank you for sharing and please post lots more.xx


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Lestorm said:


> I enjoyed every moment looking at those lovely pictures. How old was the pup when you got her home? Thank you for sharing and please post lots more.xx


She was 2 days shy of 8 weeks. Lucy was the smallest pup out of 11. Her one brother, affectionately known as pudge, was quite a bit larger, but I forget his exact weight.

Thoes ones are just the cream of the crop, there are quite a few more posted on here from both EsJay and I.

The one with her sleeping on the guy is her daddy. She's been doing that quite a bit this week (sleeping on him) as they are both recovering from surgeries (her from her spay, him from his wisdom teeth).


----------



## Charlie's Mama (Aug 4, 2010)

Great pictures! How nice to have have that chronicle from her first year! I am going to take lots of picures too, and make a doggie scrapbook.

Luci is gorgeous! Happy birthday to her!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Lucy has grown into a beautiful golden!! LOVED the pics!!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Your pictures made me smile. Lucy is a darling. I love the picture with her in your lap!!! The best!!!!


----------



## mondaypup (Mar 16, 2014)

*American or English?*

She is beautiful! May I ask, is she American or English golden?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

American


----------

